# prevent-clostridium-diarrhea-dogs



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

There have been so many posts relating to Clostridium bacteria, I thought some info on preventative measures might be helpful. A common thread among some of the forum posts regarding sick puppies is outdoor and show activity and changing diet or treats. Hope this helps:

How to Prevent Clostridium Diarrhea in Dogs | eHow


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

If your dog does have C.Diff it is important to keep surfaces cleaned with bleach to prevent transmission.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> If your dog does have C.Diff it is important to keep surfaces cleaned with bleach to prevent transmission.


I was specifically told by the vet that's the Clostridium overgrowth that dogs get is NOT C. difficile, and that it is a common gut bacteria, even in perfectly healthy dogs.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

The article for which I supplied the link is not referring to C. Diff, (there happens to be a sponsored link that makes that referral but is not part of the article) however, the link that I supplied discusses Clostridium Perfringens which is prevalent in 80% of canine intestinal tracts but may not exhibit with diarrhea . The bacteria exists in the ground, ground water, feces, rotting grass, puddles, etc. and it can be transmitted from one dog to another especially dogs living or training in the same environment. 

My emphasis was meant to be preventative. Apparently a cure can be evasive and even life long in some dogs, so I would think that prevention should be put at the top of the list especially for those who have an infected pet with other pets around.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I wish Sophie did have C Diff I'd do a fecal transplant in a heartbeat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goldanimals said:


> The article for which I supplied the link is not referring to C. Diff, (there happens to be a sponsored link that makes that referral but is not part of the article) however, the link that I supplied discusses Clostridium Perfringens which is prevalent in 80% of canine intestinal tracts but may not exhibit with diarrhea . The bacteria exists in the ground, ground water, feces, rotting grass, puddles, etc. and it can be transmitted from one dog to another especially dogs living or training in the same environment.
> 
> My emphasis was meant to be preventative. Apparently a cure can be evasive and even life long in some dogs, so I would think that prevention should be put at the top of the list especially for those who have an infected pet with other pets around.


I know, my response was to Heather.

However, that said, if it were very contagious, you'd think there would be SOME sign of it in my other two... who share everything with Kodi. Neither of them have any signs of having a problem, and the vet hasn't suggested any precautions between them. If 80% of dogs have it in their systems, and certainly not anywhere NEAR 80% of dogs have problems getting ill from it, there has to be more to the equation.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We all have bacteria that we normally carry on and in our bodies. The same is true for our dogs. Sometimes one of these bacteria will multiply and overgrow which causes a problem, such as diarrhea. This can be brought on by stress or other factors that compromise the immune
system and allow this to happen. Dogs can also get Clostridium perfringens from eating rotting food but it is probably more common for them to be infected from their own normal bacterial flora.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> I know, my response was to Heather.
> 
> However, that said, if it were very contagious, you'd think there would be SOME sign of it in my other two... who share everything with Kodi. Neither of them have any signs of having a problem, and the vet hasn't suggested any precautions between them. If 80% of dogs have it in their systems, and certainly not anywhere NEAR 80% of dogs have problems getting ill from it, there has to be more to the equation.


Found a very informative C.Diff article for pet owners, Worms & Germs Promoting Safe Pet Ownership. Unfortunately I cannot attach it. C.Diff spores are resistant to cleaning products and are only killed with bleach.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Found a very informative C.Diff article for pet owners, Worms & Germs Promoting Safe Pet Ownership. Unfortunately I cannot attach it. C.Diff spores are resistant to cleaning products and are only killed with bleach.


Yes, but this isn't C. diff we are discussing. It is a completely different bacteria, even though it is in the same genus. C. diff is, for SURE a much more dangerous disease, but it is a much, MUCH less common problem than C. perfringens, which is ubiquitous in the environment, and lives, without causing any harm, in most dogs' gut anyway.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

It has taken me two days, a call with the vet, hours of Googling (ugh), and tons of Lysol wipes to figure out the difference between these Clostridium strains and which one Layla has. It is very confusing and you explained it well. Thanks, Karen.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yes, but this isn't C. diff we are discussing. It is a completely different bacteria, even though it is in the same genus. C. diff is, for SURE a much more dangerous disease, but it is a much, MUCH less common problem than C. perfringens, which is ubiquitous in the environment, and lives, without causing any harm, in most dogs' gut anyway.


That is true... I would still clean surfaces with bleach even if it is a different C.Diff bacteria. Especially if there is diarrhea. I am on the cautious side!


----------

